# Shearwater's Fairey Firefly gets an engine test run up



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2013)

I was able to catch a part of the restored Fairey Firefly which presently lives in F Hgr at Shearwater do a engine run up just before lunch.  She looks fantastic considering the last time I saw her 15 years ago she was just a bunch of parts and stuff.  While I was watching she was not being fully cooperative in starting, but when I turned the corner on the way to the gym I looked back to see the prop was a blur.  It would be fantastic to see her go for a short hop one day.  

I'll see if my photo's on my phone turned out and post them later if I can.  The aviation museum is getting a very nice collection of vintage  RCN warbirds.


----------



## Popurhedoff (16 Jan 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was able to catch a part of the restored Fairey Firefly which presently lives in F Hgr at Shearwater do a engine run up just before lunch.  She looks fantastic considering the last time I saw her 15 years ago she was just a bunch of parts and stuff.  While I was watching she was not being fully cooperative in starting, but when I turned the corner on the way to the gym I looked back to see the prop was a blur.  It would be fantastic to see her go for a short hop one day.
> 
> I'll see if my photo's on my phone turned out and post them later if I can.  The aviation museum is getting a very nice collection of vintage  RCN warbirds.



Great to hear, I looked over her for many years as Bud was restoring her.  Is Bud Ayre still around and in charge of the project?  Bud was my old Sgt back in the 80's.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2013)

I don't know, Pop.  I'll try and find out for you.  I was looking in from the across the fenceline by 3 Hgr.  Aside from the FF giving coverage all of the men around the bird were "older civilians".  

They also had the Turkey out for engine tests as well.  I know the plan is to return her to her former config but she still looked the same as she did upon delivery last fall.  But then, the restorations of these birds is a labour of love not a speed trial.


----------



## jacob_ns (26 Nov 2013)

I heard the landing gear collapsed on her last Thursday during high speed taxi trials in Shearwater.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Nov 2013)

Oh dear.  That's not good news.  Hope she wasn't too banged up.


----------

